# How to avoid the pause icon



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

I don't know if anybody else has discovered this, but I found a way to get rid of the icon to prevent burn in.
Hit:
Pause
frame back (or forward)
Info 3 times to cycle thru the info screen

The white pause icon in the upper right will not return.

This works on the 622, might work on other models.


----------



## zlensman (Jan 15, 2006)

That's different than what I get, but it sounds like something from the past, such as really old firmware.

I have a 622 with L4.45 firmware, outputting in 1080i over component video cables and also at 480i over S-video cables. When I hit pause, I get 3 icons at the bottom of the screen -- tuner, timer, and pause -- and below them the long progress bar. These icons are not a bright white, but more muted. I don't get an info screen when pressing pause.

Once paused, I hit the "skip fwd" button, which does a single frame advance, to get rid of all the icons. The frame advance icon shows on the screen in the upper right, but disappears after a few seconds. If I hit pause again, all the same icons come back. I'm not aware of any way to avoid them.

How does your system behave, Jim?


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Jim Parker said:


> I don't know if anybody else has discovered this, but I found a way to get rid of the icon to prevent burn in.
> Hit:
> Pause
> frame back (or forward)
> ...


This is the first post I've seen that works. This has been asked before but no one came up with a solution. Good one!


----------



## oljim (Aug 6, 2002)

I hit pause, then FF it goes 1/15 slo mo and that way it will change picture slow


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

zlensman said:


> That's different than what I get, but it sounds like something from the past, such as really old firmware.
> 
> I have a 622 with L4.45 firmware, outputting in 1080i over component video cables and also at 480i over S-video cables. When I hit pause, I get 3 icons at the bottom of the screen -- tuner, timer, and pause -- and below them the long progress bar. These icons are not a bright white, but more muted. I don't get an info screen when pressing pause.
> 
> ...


I won't work unless you press INFO three times.


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

oljim said:


> I hit pause, then FF it goes 1/15 slo mo and that way it will change picture slow


That's the way that I had been doing it also. I usually hit the skip back 10 sec button first so it would slowly catch up to where I was watching.

I discovered this other way just by chance. It gives another option anyway. You know what they say - different key strokes for different folks. 

Zlens: Are you hitting the Info button? That's the trick. Let us know if it does not work for you.


----------



## zlensman (Jan 15, 2006)

Jim Parker said:


> Zlens: Are you hitting the Info button? That's the trick. Let us know if it does not work for you.


OK, my bad, I wasn't waiting long enough. After pause, I usually hit frame advance at which point there are no icons or overlays on the screen just a nice clean freeze frame. But, I see now that the frame advance icon comes back after 7 seconds. This icon appears in the upper right corner and looks like a pause with an arrow next to it, like ||> (or if you are going backwards <|| )

Pressing info 3 times does indeed clear this icon, whatever it's called. I also noticed that instead of Info x 3, pressing cancel brings up the program info for a few seconds and when that goes away, so does the pause/frame icon. It's almost as if anything else that draws on the screen erases that icon first, then it never comes back.

Good tip, Jim! Someone submit it for the tips & tricks sticky thread.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Also added to http://ekb.dbstalk.com/622tips.htm


----------



## rstark18 (Aug 26, 2007)

Shorter way (one less press)
Pause
Skip forward or back
Cancel twice


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

rstark18 said:


> Shorter way (one less press)
> Pause
> Skip forward or back
> Cancel twice


Yeah, but then you have to move your thumb to another button, so less button pushing but maybe not faster. 

As many times as this subject was discussed, I'm suprised that it took this long for one of us to stumble onto the trick. I have the pause icon slightly burned into the screen from the 921, and did not want to repeat that with the 622.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

And added to the tips and tricks sticky.. Someone did ping me on it. Good find Jim.


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

I always use the Pause/skip FF button combo it get it off the screen. It never fails that damn bar comes up exactly where a football or something is being fumbled and I can't see it. I've also found if I hit pause then skip back it will usually skip back 5 or 10 seconds but when I hit skip forward it does the frame by frame skip.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Galaxie6411 said:


> I always use the Pause/skip FF button combo it get it off the screen. It never fails that damn bar comes up exactly where a football or something is being fumbled and I can't see it. I've also found if I hit pause then skip back it will usually skip back 5 or 10 seconds but when I hit skip forward it does the frame by frame skip.


Unless they've fixed it, it's a crap shoot how far it skips back/forward. I've hit Pause then Skip Back and had it go back anywhere from a few seconds to the beginning of the buffer and any point in between. This is something that got screwed up many releases ago but apparently it's not important enough for Dish to fix. It sure was nice to frame-by-frame watching a sporting event.


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

rstark18 said:


> Shorter way (one less press)
> Pause
> Skip forward or back
> Cancel twice


You're right, that is one less keystroke. I did not read your post carefully enough, and thought that you were hitting the info button then the cancel button.

And I do wish they would fix the skip back/forward bug. It's annoying.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Jim Parker said:


> You're right, that is one less keystroke. I did not read your post carefully enough, and thought that you were hitting the info button then the cancel button.
> 
> And I do wish they would fix the skip back/forward bug. It's annoying.


Actually, it's not necessary to hit the cancel twice if you don't mind the banner hanging around for a few seconds. And, yeah, I wish they would fix the frame-by-frame function as well. It ain't gonna happen. It's been broken for several firmware releases and it looks like it's here to stay. On the bright side, at least we have the "Attention 908" screen. :lol:


----------

